# Side-scan sonar pics: Tenneco "House"



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

These are pics (not great I'll admit) of the house (building) that sat on top of the Tenneco when it was active.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Is that structure near the Tenneco? Never heard mention of it.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Is that structure near the Tenneco? Never heard mention of it.


As far as I know, it is not a published number.


----------



## Branden (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this near the Tennecco? 
I never knew they put the house that was on top of it out there, what's the number for it?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I've heard mention of the Tenneco before, but what and where is it (general area)?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

BlackJeep said:


> I've heard mention of the Tenneco before, but what and where is it (general area)?


The Tenneco Rig is an old oil platform (the legs) that have been set sideways on the bottom of the gulf in 180' or so of water. The numbers are public and you can get them off the Escambia County Reef Site here.

The Tenneco house is the structure that used to sit on the rig. But these numbers are not public.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are some posts with pictures of the Tenneco platform/legs:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-tenneco-rig-legs-100030/
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-another-shot-tenneco-rig-legs-131078/


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

The was a known #. But most of us had it in loran TD's. Unless it's moved a quite a bit I dont see why somebody wouldnt throw it out there.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, I've run across that before when out at the Tenneco. Always wondered what was up with it.

Cool pics.


----------

